# When is the next meet??



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anything planned at all???


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A couple of peoeple have asked us to have another midweek night with Pakoras etc again


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You could always organise something


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> A couple of peoeple have asked us to have another midweek night with Pakoras etc again


Sounds good mate i couldnt make the last one i'll drop you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ffft I didn't know about the last one!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Was gonna ask the same myself, shame it'll be in Glasgow  nothing more Northernly planned?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dave has a nice big shed - I'm sure we could all fit in there


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Im up for another one,pakora was the bomb.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm intending having an open day once the unit is complete, i.e roof done and lighting sorted. Looking around end September something like that :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

MIdweek open night im happy to do again if there is enough interest :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm up for this! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm intending having an open day once the unit is complete, i.e roof done and lighting sorted. Looking around end September something like that :thumb:


Sounds good.

Can't do a midweek Glasgow meet (so of us have to work on the east coast of the country during the day  )


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Dave has a nice big shed - I'm sure we could all fit in there


If it's me you mean, then I'm afraid I _had_ a nice big shed... I now do all my detailing down in Glasgow unless I'm mobile, the big shed has a new occupier.....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> If it's me you mean, then I'm afraid I _had_ a nice big shed... I now do all my detailing down in Glasgow unless I'm mobile, the big shed has a new occupier.....


ah nuts - sorry to hear Dave. Twas a great location as well.

You based in the west now then?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

cheechy said:


> ah nuts - sorry to hear Dave. Twas a great location as well.
> 
> You based in the west now then?


I am afraid he is. But we still head over to the east now and again. :lol:
But lets be honest is not a huge country we live in, although when it comes to meets it sometime makes me wonder.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheechy said:


> ah nuts - sorry to hear Dave. Twas a great location as well.
> 
> You based in the west now then?


Yup - but an hour's drive from Perth will get you to our new base :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I am afraid he is. But we still head over to the east now and again. :lol:
> But lets be honest is not a huge country we live in, although when it comes to meets it sometime makes me wonder.


Explains why its all cosy with your Glasgow evening meets then :buffer::lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone in the north fancy a wee meet? not sure where but im sure we could orrangise something between us  im based in Aberdeen. Weekdays are ok but if its a weekend then Robert can pop along as well


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

abz001 said:


> Anyone in the north fancy a wee meet? not sure where but im sure we could orrangise something between us  im based in Aberdeen. Weekdays are ok but if its a weekend then Robert can pop along as well


am keen lol :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'd be up for that ^


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Me 3 ^^ :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

If a local Abz meet is on I would be keen - work permitting.


----------

